# feeling the bass



## tony s (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know how to connect tactile transducers to a receiver? I have my powered sub working from the LFE output of the receiver, and expected to be able to connect two transducers fixed to my couch, to the high level output of the sub. Nothing happens. Splitting the LFE signal at the receiver to another sub amplifier produces nothing but hum, and also causes a low hum in the first sub. I thought transducers needed an LFE signal so that they wouldnt be working all the time. I have had the transducers working with a previous setup from speaker outputs only, but don't have a spare set of speaker outputs on my current receiver, as I'm using all seven channels. Any help would be appreciated.
Regards, Tony


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Purely a guess here...

I sounds like you may be connecting the two shakers in parallel. That would cut the load impedance in half and put twice the current load on your AVR output. It could be that that is just too much load for that channel and it is doing a protective shutdown.

Try a single shaker on the AVR output just to see if that works.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

tony s said:


> Does anyone know how to connect tactile transducers to a receiver? I have my powered sub working from the LFE output of the receiver, and expected to be able to connect two transducers fixed to my couch, to the high level output of the sub. Nothing happens. Splitting the LFE signal at the receiver to another sub amplifier produces nothing but hum, and also causes a low hum in the first sub. I thought transducers needed an LFE signal so that they wouldnt be working all the time. I have had the transducers working with a previous setup from speaker outputs only, but don't have a spare set of speaker outputs on my current receiver, as I'm using all seven channels. Any help would be appreciated.
> Regards, Tony



Which sub are you using? Often the "outputs" of a powered subwoofer are filtered(the low bass is filtered out) as the typical use for these outputs is to send the mids/highs to a full range speaker.

You should be able to split the subwoofer output of the receiver and send it to two different amplifiers. If there is "nothing but hum" out of the amp powering the TTs it I would try narrowing down the variables. Disconnect the subwoofer altogether and just run the subwoofer cable into the amp powering the TTs. Still nothing but hum? Could be an issue with the input on this amp.

Tom V.


----------



## tony s (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help you two. There are good ideas there to try, and I'll let you know how I get on. There will be a way.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What amp are you using to power the tactile transducers?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^^
I was asking myself the same thing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another thing to look at is if you have the other amp on a different circuit than the main system that can cause hum.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

tony s said:


> Does anyone know how to connect tactile transducers to a receiver? I have my powered sub working from the LFE output of the receiver, and expected to be able to connect two transducers fixed to my couch, to the high level output of the sub. Nothing happens. Splitting the LFE signal at the receiver to another sub amplifier produces nothing but hum, and also causes a low hum in the first sub. I thought transducers needed an LFE signal so that they wouldnt be working all the time. I have had the transducers working with a previous setup from speaker outputs only, but don't have a spare set of speaker outputs on my current receiver, as I'm using all seven channels. Any help would be appreciated.
> Regards, Tony


You need a subwoofer amp. Those are probably not outputs on your sub, they are probably just a crossover to take out the low frequencies that are being handled by the sub if you're using the speaker level inputs, which you're not using anyway, so you'll get no sound.

Split the subwoofer output from the receiver if you don't have two outputs. One goes to the sub, one goes to the amp. Wire the transducers in such a way that the impedance is at or above the rating of the amp. Most transducers are 4ohms, and most subwoofer amps are 4 ohms. That means for two transducers on the same amp, you need to wire them in series, not parallel, otherwise your amp will melt, and you'll be sad.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Did the OP ever get this sorted out?


----------



## tony s (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to all. I have been away and unable to pursue, but will let you know. Tony


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://clarksynthesis.com/lib/pdf/product/Transducers_InstallationGuide.pdf

Wiring instructions start at page 14


----------



## beengel (Oct 17, 2013)

i have four aura bass shakers attached to my couch, and run them off of a separate amp. Mine operate at a low wattage, and it is nice to be able to control them individually, especially when showing off. I just ran a y connector off the back of the receiver's lfe. On a side note, when I was setting crossovers, I noticed that they would play audible tones as well, you could hear voices/music through them when the x-over was off.


----------



## tony s (Mar 14, 2013)

After help from forum members I realised what I needed to do to activate my shakers. I pulled apart a powered subwoofer, removed the driver, downsized the cabinet, and connected the speaker wire to the transducers bolted underneath the couch. I split the LFE signal from the receiver into the new modified sub amp, leaving the signal still going to the main sub. By adjusting the levels on the receiver and subs I could control the amount of effect to each. I am very pleased with the result. Thanks guys for your help.


----------

